# A Place for details



## LoneStar (Dec 23, 2008)

I've been doing as much research about handguns ('pistols' mainly, not revolvers) because I'm looking to buy one soon. I'm having to do pretty much all my research online because I'm currently stationed in Germany, where there are no local gun shops that I can go browse through, test, hold, etc. So, for the time being I'm trying to learn as much as humanly possible. The problem is I'm having a hard time finding a place that has the information I'm looking for. What I'm really trying to find is a place that can explain the different components used in handguns and either the advantages and disadvantages of the different materials, etc. or at least the differences in the different components.

Hopefully y'all will understand a little bit of what I'm saying. I see so many different types of materials used, different mechanics used, etc. I'm just looking for a good place to learn about WHY someone would choose polymer over steel, bushings over no bushings, 8lb trigger breaks/reset (not sure which word goes here) vs 4lb, different materials/patterns used on the grip straps, different types of steel barrels, etc.

I'm just trying to find out as much as possible so that when I do get back to the states I'll already have a good idea of where to start, and what models I'd like to test.

So if anyone can decipher what exactly I'm looking for, any help is appreciated.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

LoneStar said:


> I've been doing as much research about handguns ('pistols' mainly, not revolvers) because I'm looking to buy one soon. I'm having to do pretty much all my research online because I'm currently stationed in Germany, where there are no local gun shops that I can go browse through, test, hold, etc. So, for the time being I'm trying to learn as much as humanly possible. The problem is I'm having a hard time finding a place that has the information I'm looking for. What I'm really trying to find is a place that can explain the different components used in handguns and either the advantages and disadvantages of the different materials, etc. or at least the differences in the different components.
> 
> Hopefully y'all will understand a little bit of what I'm saying. I see so many different types of materials used, different mechanics used, etc. I'm just looking for a good place to learn about WHY someone would choose polymer over steel, bushings over no bushings, 8lb trigger breaks/reset (not sure which word goes here) vs 4lb, different materials/patterns used on the grip straps, different types of steel barrels, etc.
> 
> ...


http://www.chuckhawks.com/index2a.general_firearms.htm
http://terra.gg.utah.edu/guns/handgun_choice/
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/244902/choosing_a_handgun_for_self_defense.html
http://www.wikihow.com/Choose-the-Right-Pistol-(Handgun)
http://www.reelfishingwithgunner.com/Choosing A Handgun.htm
http://www.alpharubicon.com/leo/choosinghandgun.htm
http://www.patheyman.com/index.php/item/choosing-a-handgun-what-kind-of-trigger-action
That ought to keep you busy for a while.......good luck.


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome! I appreciate the links, I haven't read each one yet, but so far they seem to be the type of stuff I'm looking for. 

I had tried searching through google, but finding quality reading was difficult since I didn't really know what to search for. Again, thanks!


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

Makes me wonder how do the german people get guns and what are the gun laws over there. I have worked with German engineers and only one of them would even talk about guns. Invited him out to the casada to shoot and he acted like it was Disneyland. I admire young people that want to learn about guns before they jump in and buy something. I know you will be happy with what you purchace after all the information you will gain. Also thanks for serving our country


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Germany has a pretty good gun culture. There are also actual gun stores there unless something has changed. I have personally been in a gun store in Frankfurt am Main some years ago. Shooting sports like IPSC are fairly popular there as well. I have a friend in Berlin who owns and shoots some Sigs, Glocks, a 1911, and an AR-15. 

I am sure if you look around you can find a gunstore or a gun club where you can try out a few models.


----------

